# La Marzocco Strada (at CoffeeHit)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Last night I attended a *CoffeeHit* open day where Paul generously laid on coffee, milk and beer, and allowed all who turned up to spend as much time as we wanted on the La Marzocco Strada coffee machine they have recently installed (and are retailing).

The coffee was supplied by Square Mile and was their Autumn Espresso blend.

We had a choice of grinders (Mazzer Robur E, Anfim and Mazzer Luigi (Super Jolly Electronic?) as well as pretty much every cafe accessory known to man.

The only limitations were our skills (or lack of as we discovered) as we tried numerous extraction techniques in the quest to pull a decent shot. The pressure profiling challenged our beliefs and we tasted shot after shot as they were pulled in order to assess how the pressure affected the espresso.

The side and top panels of the machine had been removed so we could peer right inside for a look and watch the solenoids kick in, switches move and even the water exit into the drainpipe.

There were also a number of different steam tips we could use, including one that shoots steam out like a knife (or the end of a screwdriver , flat and thin) as well as a range of shower screens we could use (a glimpse into the 2011 offerings from CoffeeHit).

I was surprised by how quick the milk steamed but got decent microfoam first go.

I'm already looking forward to my next visit

Make sure you follow @coffeehit for notification of future open days

I'll leave you with a selection of images from last nights session

*Click here to view*


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like you had lot of fun and the Strada seems to be another evolution in the creation of espresso with even more adjustments to mess around with


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are so many variables and you can pull a shot in pretty much any fashion you like. The current model is limited to 9 bar pressure but you can control the variables below this.

The next model up has electronic control to 14 bar - even more potential

A straight 9 bar flow produced a nice consistent espresso, but the variation in pressure ramp up and also reduction towards the end of the shot allowed different attributes to be accentuated. You could target sweetness, or acidity and interestingly none of the shots tasted bitter at all.

Have to say the Strada / Robur combo has a slight edge over my Classic / Vario setup


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Are you sure you wouldn't stick with the classic and vario Glenn? 

Whereabouts are they based? I would love to go to something like this, it would probably quell the "I could easily pull a perfect shot with a robur and strada" thoughts that we all have when we're struggling with our home equipment. It would probably also make me want to take out a loan and buy said robur and perhaps a GS3 (considering the size of the Strada!).

Sounded like fun anyways, I'll keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder how the Robur and Royal compare purely out of curiosity on the monster flat versus conical burr approach?


----------

